# Help sexing my Frogs



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

I was hoping to get my expert opinions on my frogs. First are my Green and Blacks they are a little over a year

Frog 1










Frog 2










Both of them together 











Now for my Cobalts they just turned a year old

Frog 1










Frog 2


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

If I were going to sex them, I would say auratus #1 is male.... auratus #2 female and both cobalts female. Both species can be fairly dimorphic so that is purely opinion, but just on looks that is how I feel.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

given the frogs provided how early in (months) can you usually start to tell the sex of them?


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help tclipse. when do you think I should separate the females? 

Most people say the frogs have to been over a year old to be able to sex them my frogs are just over a year so I figured I would post them to see if anyone could tell yet


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Whatever sex those auratus are, one thing is for sure...their markings are absolutely stunning. Nicest looking ones I've seen!


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you my favorite of the two would have to been frog# 2. I love the cross on her back


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm no expert, but with my costa rican auratus the females are noticeably larger than the males (fatter and a little longer). Toe pads on the males are larger but the difference is not that noticeable. I would guess auratus #1 is male, and #2 is also male. Try playing some auratus calls too see how they react.


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

I have played some calls before and they really didn't do anything, I get the calls off YouTube so I don't know if the background noise scare them. If anyone has a good clear call I'd love to use it.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to agree that your two auratus look like two males. Females are noticeably larger (girth and length) compared to males.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Wayne,

If you have raised the two female cobalts together, you probably won't see too much stress until you try to add a male to the group. The best thing to do would be to try to make a trade for a male with someone here, then you'll be set.

Good luck with them, Richard.



wayne scott said:


> Thanks for the help tclipse. when do you think I should separate the females?
> 
> Most people say the frogs have to been over a year old to be able to sex them my frogs are just over a year so I figured I would post them to see if anyone could tell yet


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wayne, go to mistking for some good audio calls of auratus and other darts. You can find them under resources I think.


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

I have raised them together so it is nice to know that they won't stress each other out, that's why I was wondering if I should split them.

I do have a local show coming up this weekend I'll see if I can make a trade with someone there. But if I can't if anyone is with in driving distance I'll make a trade for a male. Would ship the the temp. Here is starting to drop


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks ocellaris123 I found the calls I'll try them tomorrow before I feed and see if any of the do anything


----------

